# Giant Tarantula



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;0LmyyXcE6rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LmyyXcE6rw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Camel Spider*

[video=youtube;NXbwi1XFPXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXbwi1XFPXo[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 7, 2008)

No Thanks!!!


----------

